# Advice on handgun choice for hunting



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok fellow shooters, I'm torn. I know I want a .44 for deer hunting. Everyone says the rugers are better quality but Taurus offers porting. Also, if I get a .454 eventually can I use it for dangerous game or should I just practice for a while and not mess around and get a 500?

Thanks


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't imagine that you would need anything bigger than a .44 magnum for whitetails or feral hogs.

Personally, I believe most pistol hunting should probably be done at bowhunting distances. A scoped handgun can stretch that out a bit. Also, I would not want a ported handgun, unless I felt I had to have something that was approaching the .500, in the way it punished the shooter. 

I would definitely go with Ruger, for hunting, because they are built to handle heavy handloads on a regular basis. Taurus is to be avoided, in my opinion, but S&W's are OK if you don't give them too steady of a diet of really heavy loads.

I don't hunt with handguns, but I do carry a 10mm Glock with me when the possibility of encountering feral hogs exists. It is a legitimate 25 yard handgun, with fixed iron sights, has power approaching that of a .41 Magnum, and has a 15+1 capacity. Not a classic hunting handgun, by any means, but I am capable of hitting the 'kill zone' on a hog at 25 yards with it, if I don't have a rifle, and that's why I wanted it. Feral hogs are considered vermin, where I hunt, and all hunters are expected to do their part to help thin them out.


----------



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

*Hogs*

I agree, ferral hogs are vermin. They are all over TX and all over my deer lease. Fun target practice when it isn't deer season.


----------



## SuperRuger (May 7, 2010)

I own the Super Redhawk in 454 Casull and just to let you know the power ballistically it is literally double the 44 mag. The 44 depending on the ammo being used averages around 900 ft/lbs at muzzle, while the 454 Casull has about 1800 ft/lbs at muzzle and over 1100 ft/lbs at 100 yards. Pretty impressive but the tradeoff is recoil. It has a very nice snap when it kicks "uh Rahh". It will be very adequate for anything you will hunt and as far as wildlife protection you can feel very safe with it. Also one thing is that when not hunting or loaded for predetor defense then you can shoot the 45 Colt which is like a tame baby in comparison. There are documented African hunts of 110 yard one shot kills on Cape Buffalo just for an example of its stopping power range. I love my gun and wouldn't want anything else. The quality is second to none. It doubles as a superior hunter and defense all in one and with the scope mounts right in the frame it is stated that once the scope is sighted in you can retain good accuracy after removing the scope and replacing it without resighting. I will also say that i was considering replacing the grips with fingertip but after having this gun and firing it these factory rubber grips are extremly comfortable and there are some really attractive exotic wood inserts for them online. I couldn't encourage you more with the Super Redhawk 454 Casull and i will post some pics of mine when i get the inserts for the grips, i should have them in a couple of weeks. The next thing will be a set of Tru Glo optic sights. I have some interesting links of the effectivness of the 454 Casull for hunting and defense from the true experts like Linbaugh i can give you if interested. You may be supprised at how well the big bore hunters stack up against the high powered rifles. Excelent choice and good luck. By the way if you don't want the 454 the Super Redhawk is available in 44 mag and you won't notice the difference by looking at them but they are made from a different material and forging because of the exteme pressures generated by the 454. Oh and in case i failed to say it Taurus has nothing that can rival a Ruger or a Smith. :smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

TXWheeledShooter said:


> Ok fellow shooters, I'm torn. I know I want a .44 for deer hunting. Everyone says the rugers are better quality but Taurus offers porting. Also, if I get a .454 eventually can I use it for dangerous game or should I just practice for a while and not mess around and get a 500?
> 
> Thanks


My choices? If I thought Id try something that might eat me...:mrgreen:...It would either be the Super Redhawk in .454 or a Smith 460 in .460 caliber. The main difference is your preference in "styles" as either would do the job.

You can hand load them down to say "44 Special" level for playing around and then load some more that are really cranked up for serious " dont let it eat me" hunting....:mrgreen:

You DONT want a .500..trust me or not.

As was posted...Taurus isnt even in the same ballpark.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

TXWheeledShooter said:


> Ok fellow shooters, I'm torn. I know I want a .44 for deer hunting. Everyone says the rugers are better quality but Taurus offers porting. Also, if I get a .454 eventually can I use it for dangerous game or should I just practice for a while and not mess around and get a 500?
> 
> Thanks


You don't have to choose between quality and porting; buy a Ruger and send it off to MagNaPort -- problem solved!

A good .44 with the right ammo is all anyone really needs in North America. Even for dangerous game, a heavy hardcast .44 slug will penetrate as much as you will ever need; seems to me Larry Kelly shot clean through a Grizzly sideways, taking out both shoulders, with a heavy-loaded .44 (many years ago, too). If you WANT more, you can have it, as long as you're willing to pay the price (both in $$$ and in recoil), but you really don't NEED it. All IMO, of course. :mrgreen:

I worked-up a heavy-bullet .44 mag load for my Redhawk before I went to Alaska; those 310 grain hardcast flat-points would go through TWO 14-inch telephone poles, back-to-back. I never shot any critters up there with it, but I never felt poorly armed, either.


----------



## HARTLOCK (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a .500 smith, but I load it down so i can shoot it more. Im using 14.5 grains of Unique powder, with the 440 grain Lee cast bullet, 
but I leave off the gas check. These bullets are water hardened right from the mold, and then sized in the Lee sizer. These are much
more comfortable to shoot then the factory 440 grain loads from Cor-Bon! This load will take anything you will find in the state of Texas
and just about anywhere else, plus you can always go back to the real hot loads if you find yourself in dangerous game country. These are
coming out of the 8 3/8's barrel at around 1150 fps, so they still got plenty of steam!


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

Have hunted with a Ruger Blackhawk .44 and .41. I like the .41. Shoot deer, hogs, and varmits. Get a Ruger, can't go wrong.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Go with ruger ya just can't beat them.The .44mag will work just fine for you. The .41mag never really caught on but it is a great rnd as well. Now for myself i'm at the other end and people tell me what I shoot is just no good for deer. I use a .357mag for deer and have never had any problems taking them humanely. Mind you I keep my shots 50yds or less though. It's all about shot placement.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I have hunted with a Taurus Raging Bull 454 for the last two years and have never had one problem with the gun. The ported barrel is the way to go! I can shoot the gun with one hand if I need to.

Remember, If you buy 460 you can shoot the 454 and the .45 long Colt in it.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Did you buy that gun TXWheeledShooter ?


----------

